# what would you do?



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey fellas I am having trouble trying to figure out my next step in my setup. So you guys can see my equipment listed below, so my question is do I go with new tower speakers up front, or do I go with a sub that can go down to 20hz. BTW my main priority is movies about 75% music 25%. So if I go with towers they would be the monitor 7's, now doing this is going to add lots of nice mid bass, since a 7 is basically an atom with two more mid bass drivers. I have done lot's of auditioning with the 7's and really the only difference I do hear is lots more mid bass. My other option is to add a sub that goes down to around 20hz. The paradigm sub I have now sounds great, it is not boomy and puts out plenty of accurate tight bass, but it has nothing below 29 hz. Where do you guy's think I will see the most improvement, if you had to pick between one or the other what would you do. My next upgrade is probably a year away, as I like to try to space my upgrades a year apart to keep the wife happy.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If movies is 75% I'd fill in the bottom end first.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess my question to you would be if you remove the sub from the system that you have now do you like the sound of the speakers you have now? Do they play at a volume your happy with and are they able to handle frequency's down to 60Hz. If your happy with them as they are a new sub would give you the extra deep punch your looking for. Next would be what is your budget for a sub?


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I am thinking about this one http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_41&products_id=407


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ummm, well thats an Ok sub but its not much better than what you have now. I would highly recomend this SVS PB10NSD @$499 you wont find a better sub for the money


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with Tony on the SVS. Another option is the Emotiva: http://emotiva.com/ultra_sub12.shtm however; if the choice were mine, I would probably go with the SVS.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

The Paradigm Monitor 7's are a real crowd pleaser and if matched properly with a sub would be an exellent choice so i guess my answer would be to get a sub that can dig deep since you are mostly doing movies.:T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

How about a budget. Is there a dollar amount you are trying to stay around?


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

that is a great sub. I had one myself. I currently have dual A5-350s. I dont want to start a war because I have never heard the SVS 10", but for $395, IMHO you cant get a better bang for the buck. The SVS sub has a 10 inch driver and cost $500. You can get the A2 for $395 if you call and talk to ALEX


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

But look at the specifications, compare the two subs The ED is only 200watts where the SVS is 400Watts and has a larger box, and the 10" driver has a much longer travel.


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

like I said, I have never heard SVS. I dont want to knock them because it looks like there are alot of supporters over here. I do know that the eD absolutely slammed in a 25x15 room. I had the gain at maybe 1/2. It sounded great with movies. One problem is the wait time. eD builds these when you call. If you cant wait, I would say pay the extra $100.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't know the svs looks nice, but the response curve of the ed look's much better in the low end doesn't it. http://www.edesignaudio.com/gallery/473_large.jpg. nezff don't worry about ruffling a couple of feathers here I am sure no one will get too upset, your opinion counts as far as I am concerned. So according to to two graphs here what are we looking at where is the svs better, where is the ed better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can tell you the the specifications on the SVS are going to be very real world readings. You can not tell me that a 12" driver driven with a 200watt amp is going to out preform a 10" driver with a longer excursion and a bigger box friven by 400watts. I have a very close friend who has one of the PB10 NSDs and its a monster for the price. I have its big brother and it is astounding to say the least.
Dont get me wrong, the ED sub is not junk by any means but I do wonder about the graph being really true to what it can do I am sure others here will agree.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I love where this thread is going, so don't take anything I say to be, kind of like a "no" to the svs. I could possibly be persuaded into the svs however I would love to stay in the $400's or even under. While no one can argue that 400w trumps 200w you say the svs box is bigger, measuring 15-1/4" W x 19-1/4" H x 21-1/4 the ED measures W - 18.00", H - 18.00", D - 21.5. So isn't the ED box bigger. Now you mention excursion how do we know that the svs has more excursion than the ED. Like I said I am not trying to be combative, I am sure that this site is the site that has the subwoofer experts, I am an several other forums and chose this question for this forum for that reason, but I can't help but feel that the ED is not being given a fair shot here. For instance you say the svs box is bigger, but it is in fact not, so are we really even looking at what ED has to offer here? I mean someone even said that the ED wasn't much better than my paradigm even though it is twice the size,wattage and on paper digs down another 11hz. No one mentioned anything comparing the two graphs? I would love some feed back comparing the graphs.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is a link to another forum of which I am not a member. the only reason I am posting this is for some real world readout's of the ED. You have to scroll down a little ways, tell me what you guy's think. I really want to be educated here. http://forum.blu-ray.com/subwoofers/61245-official-elemental-designs-subwoofers-thread.html


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The test shows the PB10 has a slight edge at 20 hz, overall they scored the same. 

JL Audio Fathom 113: 103 points
Velodyne DD-18: 100 points
ACI Maestro: 97 points
JL Audio Fathom 112: 95 points
Hsu VTF-3 HO + Turbo: 94 points
Hsu VTF-3 HO w/o Turbo: 92 points
Hsu VTF-3 Mark III + Turbo: 92 points
Hsu VTF-3 Mark III w/o Turbo: 91 points
SVS PB12-Ultra: 90 points
Axiom EP-500: 90 points
Hsu VTF-2 Mark III + Turbo: 88 points
SVS PB12-Plus/2: 87 points
SVS PB12-NSD: 86 points
Hsu VTF-2 Mark III w/o Turbo: 86 points
Rocket UFW-12: 85 points (provisional)
*Elemental Designs A2-300: 83 points
SVS PB10-NSD: 83 points*
Rocket X-Sub: 78 points
BIC H-100: 78 points
Rocket Tyke: 60 points


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

What do you guys think about getting a hsu vtf3 mk2 used for $400?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

As far as wattage goes:
400 watts is only better if you need more than 200 watts.

I can't remember the size of the amps on my HSU sub or my home made sub but in a 18'x26' room (with vaulted ceiling), either one of them can shake the room with the volume set under 1/2. Using both subs, the volume is set below 1/4 on each.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

No opinions on the hsu?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Did they say how old it is?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Hsu svs and Ed are all good brands but if 400 is the budget you aren't going
To get true 20hz extension. What is the budget?


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Well this is a $700 sub originally it is the vtf 3 mk 2 and they say it will do 20hz. The thing is in flawless condition, not a single blemish on the cabinet. The guy lives in a town house and says he cannot turn it even a quarter of the way up, so it hasn't been pushed hard. Says he is finally selling it because he just can't use it since he can't even really turn it up.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you will be hapy with any of the three we have been talking about in the thread, Get what you think is best and be happy you have something better than what your using now.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

If it is in near perfect condition, I would probably go for the HSU. That one will do 20Hz.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Dale Rasco said:


> If it is in near perfect condition, I would probably go for the HSU. That one will do 20Hz.


+1 :T. Sounds like a good deal. So you have seen and heard it?


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah I actually bought it yesterday, I just wanted to make sure I made a good choice. I suppose the svs for $100 more would have been a bit better decision, seeing as it would be new, but I am extremely happy. This sub is in truly amazing shape, though it is a bit older, it is in mint condition. As I said the guy never pushed it hard. He had allot of ht gear, I mean allot, and it looked like he took very good care of all of it. The reason I was trying to save every penny and get the best deal possible is because If I play my cards right I could end up with enough cash to get towers too. This is the first REAL sub I have had, and I am just blown away. It blends with the fronts so nice, I can actually hear the fronts allot better without bass drowning them out. When the voulume knob is at -20 it sounds as loud as it did at -12. another thing is how there is a ton of bass when there is supposed to be and just a subtle touch of bass when it is needed.


----------

